

Looking to build portfolio, will freelance for food stamps - OmleteDuFromage

I&#x27;m looking to build a portfolio of projects, and I&#x27;m willing to work for really cheap to do it. Unfortunately, the HN freelancer thread doesn&#x27;t really seem to have many people looking for freelancers, and Elance&#x2F;Freelancer.com have way too many low bidders from developing nations so I haven&#x27;t had much success there either.<p>Skills: Ruby&#x2F;Rails, Java (&amp;J2EE), C, C++, some PHP &amp; Python<p>Contact me if interested at username at gmail. Thanks!
======
superchen
You could try [https://www.whitetruffle.com](https://www.whitetruffle.com).
It's meant to be geared towards tech talent - I don't know how much luck there
is with this since I'm a designer, dammit, not a developer! But it's got a
number of hot looking start-ups on there.

~~~
OmleteDuFromage
Definitely looks interesting, but it seems more oriented towards full-time
jobs and not freelancing. Will check it out though, thanks!

------
davidsmith8900
\- How cheap/low are you willing to go? I still think you should try
Elance/ODesk. If those don't work, try

a. Freelancer.com b. Guru.com c. PeoplePerHour.com

~~~
OmleteDuFromage
Depends on the project really, but I'd go as low as 10$/hour.
Elance/ODesk/Freelancer.com don't seem to really do the trick, I'll check out
Guru.com and PeoplePerHour.com, maybe there's some potential there. Thanks!

